
Boxee: WebTV That Makes Sense. Is That Good or Bad for Big Cable? - raju
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090112/boxee-webtv-that-makes-sense-is-that-good-or-bad-for-big-cable/
======
dennykmiu
Boxee rocks. As a user, I am excited with the product. As a fellow
entrepreneur, I am gratified to see someone else also pursuing a dream and
turning it into a game changer. Like many of us who had experienced economic
downturns in the past, we are convinced that recovery will come. But when it
does, it would have a lot more to do with genesis of the new than reborn of
the old. This one is worth watching.

